# Pink Auroras



## Kyle

More pink!

Some serious pink still going around Northern Norway. What was already an absolutely great night, ended up with a perfect bonus. The pink was so vibrant, it turned the ocean pink, too! Everyone was in awe, me included. Will there be more pink tomorrow again?

The pink ribbon Varik witnessed is also known as "the nitrogen fringe."  Most auroras are green--the color of     oxygen atoms being struck by energetic particles from space between 100   km and 300 km above Earth's surface. Pink appears when    energetic   particles descend lower than usual, striking nitrogen   molecules at the   100 km level and below.






__





						More Pink!
					





					spaceweathergallery.com
				




More:





__





						Spaceweather.com Realtime Image Gallery
					





					spaceweathergallery.com


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Everyone was in awe, me included.


Are you in Norway now?


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Are you in Norway now?


Sure wish I was. Got some more pics and video of my granddaughter from my son today....she's almost walking now and I have not been able to see her.

Norway just reverted to previous restrictions on travel and group size due to the dramatic resurgence of the COVID throughout Europe and Scandinavia recently.  My son said, half jokingly: "Well Dad...maybe you'll be able to see her graduate from college...."  He inherited my stilted sense of humor.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Sure wish I was. Got some more pics and video of my granddaughter from my son today....she's almost walking now and I have not been able to see her.
> 
> Norway just reverted to previous restrictions on travel and group size due to the dramatic resurgence of the COVID throughout Europe and Scandinavia recently.  My son said, half jokingly: "Well Dad...maybe you'll be able to see her graduate from college...."  He inherited my stilted sense of humor.


I get it.  I have two new great nieces that are about 6 months old now, haven't seen either.  Because dad was in such severe lockdown, I haven't made the trip to AR to see anyone.  However, the assisted living facility he's in just dialed back the hard restrictions, they were getting a lot of flack from the residents about being locked up.  So now he can go on limited excursions, and many in the home are planning on bailing out for a few days during the holidays.  So, heading there for Thanksgiving.

Too bad about the Norway restrictions.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> So, heading there for Thanksgiving.


Great to hear that, buddy.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> Are you in Norway now?


Nope.  Just a fan of Spaceweather.


----------



## stgislander

I read the title too quickly and thought this thread was about something else.  :kicksrocks:


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> I read the title too quickly and thought this thread was about something else.  :kicksrocks:


Yeah... my mind went there right away too, but I let it go.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Yeah... my mind went there right away too, but I let it go.


I have to admit I was a little disappointed.


----------



## RoseRed

My cousin lives in Leinesfjord, but also recently bought a home in Lurøy.  Which is where our family is from.  I think I told you this before.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> I read the title too quickly and thought this thread was about something else.  :kicksrocks:





Sneakers said:


> Yeah... my mind went there right away too, but I let it go.


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> My cousin lives in Leinesfjord, but also recently bought a home in Lurøy.  Which is where our family is from.  I think I told you this before.


Wow... that's up there in the land of ice and snow.


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> Wow... that's up there in the land of ice and snow.


Lurøy? Yes, she said it is up in the Arctic Circle.


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Lurøy? Yes, she said it is up in the Arctic Circle.


Both actually.  And Lurøy... talk about island life.


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> Both actually.  And Lurøy... talk about island life.


I am of the Dundas and Motzfeldt bloodlines.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> I am of the Dundas and Motzfeldt bloodlines.


Thats been obvious for a long long time.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Thats been obvious for a long long time.


*That's


----------



## my-thyme

Syftestad here....Telemark, Norway


----------



## Gilligan

Seljeset...west of Eikefjord on south side of that fjord. Population about 40...


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I have to admit I was a little disappointed.


You should be well used to that.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> You should be well used to that.


Yeah I know. 


I work for you.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> 
> I work for you.


----------

